# What is the fastest cheapest way to get divorced?



## jskingvt (7 mo ago)

I am just curious if there are fast ways to be divorced and done. Any software that makes this easier to quantify?


----------



## Cooper (Apr 18, 2008)

I went to the local court house and got a packet for an annulment, I think it was $275, I believe you can also get a divorce packet also. I was told by an attorney an annulment wasn't an option because we were married twenty years, that wasn't true. Twenty year marriage, two young teen children, two businesses, plenty of assetts. Had to meet with the judges medeator prior to court date, she said as long as we agree to all the terms the judge didn't care if it's an annulment or divorce.


----------



## LisaDiane (Jul 22, 2019)

It all depends on which state you live in. If you can both agree on your own with division of assets and child support and custody, then you can get an uncontested divorce that costs a few hundred dollars and can be granted in a couple of months.

However, I believe your wife is going to make things very difficult for you, so you might benefit from the advice and guidance of an actual attorney. That will give you an idea of what to expect and what you are each entitled to according to the court, and you might be able to leverage that information with her to get a quick divorce.

Do an internet search for "uncontested divorce" in your state, and see what you can find.


----------



## jonty30 (Oct 23, 2021)

jskingvt said:


> I am just curious if there are fast ways to be divorced and done. Any software that makes this easier to quantify?


If you have all your division of assets agreed to and signed off by both parties, you should be able to hop down to the court house and have the judge sign off on it.


----------



## A18S37K14H18 (Dec 14, 2021)

Depends on state or country you live.

Alos depends on whether the two people can and will work together.

If one's partner wants to make it adversarial, it won't be a quick divorce.

One person alone doesn't get to choose a quick divorce. It takes both partners working together to accomplish that.


----------



## Openminded (Feb 21, 2013)

It can be quick and easy or it can be long and difficult — all depending on which state you’re in.


----------

